# Harmonizing the 4 accounts of the arrest's of Jesus



## FedByRavens (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello brethren, in my morning devotions I came across John 18:1-9, where Judas and the cohort of Roman troops come to seize Jesus. In the synoptics, it appears that Judas leaves the crowd, approaches Jesus, and kisses Him. In John it appears that Jesus takes the initiative towards the crowd and asks them "Whom do you seek?." I'm fairly young in the faith and I've covered little ground in regards to scripture, I could really use your help in understanding this.


----------



## bug (Apr 13, 2012)

John is emphasizing Jesus Christ's control of the situation - the synoptics have other focuses. Jesus moves infront of his disciples then Judas kisses him. The accounts of the cruxifiction and resuurection are hard to piece together but a good harmony of the gsoples would help if you can get your hands on one 

This is the one I used before I got logos 4

Amazon.com: Harmony of the Four Gospels, A: The New International Version (9780801056420): Orville E. Daniel: Books


----------



## A5pointer (Apr 13, 2012)

You need not look to "harmonize" rather look to what seems to be missing or added to find author's intent and emphasis as said above.


----------

